# Any alternative to Compressed air cans for removing dust ?



## wolf2009 (May 26, 2008)

as the title says . what type of other pump will u suggest and where can i buy one for cheap . 

also whats the cheapest place to get these cans cheap.

EDIT :guys thx for ur comments , but i dont know most of the terms being used in here. just moved to US .  so i'm new here , plz if u all will be so kind to give me some links to the stores selling these things.

can i use a hair dryer like this


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 26, 2008)

i just use a blusher brush and a vacuum, does the job perfectly


----------



## echo75 (May 26, 2008)

ywap you can use the bruch -vaccum cleaner techniqu but just make sure you have a plastic nozzle on your vaccum cleaner so dont  fry your mobo with static electricity.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

i use a handheld balloon pump and an actual air compressor. the cans are convenient in a toolkit, but the fumes and cost are deterring.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 26, 2008)

A paintbrush and just blowing is good


----------



## panchoman (May 26, 2008)

i use a fat and soft paintbrush to clean out my rig, gets the places compressed air cant for free


----------



## DOM (May 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i use a fat and soft paintbrush to clean out my rig, gets the places compressed air cant for free



where do i get the free paintbrush  

I use compressed air tank pump thing lol


----------



## wolf2009 (May 26, 2008)

guys thx for ur comments , but i dont know most of the terms being used in here. just moved to US .  so i'm new here , plz if u all will be so kind to give me some links to the stores selling these things.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

the balloon  pump i mentioned is a cheap thing similar to the pump used to inflate bike tyres. its a dirt cheap thing that moves air by pumping a handle. mine cost $2 at the local supermarket about 5 years ago. its purple 

By air compressor, i mean a mechanical device similar to the kind you use to inflate car tyres - you can buy them for that purpose, or for airbrush painting. Mine only cost $120.

Paintbrushes are fairly self explanatory


----------



## Namslas90 (May 26, 2008)

Check the nearest Wal*Mart for vacuum cleaner attatchments for cleaning electronics.  Several kits available for diff vacuums.  Included in most kits are adapters, extensions, brushes etc.  Keep an eye out for the "Mini" kits, they are quite nice.  Also as Panchoman stated, get a long paintbrush to help dislodge dust packed into heatsinks etc.

I keep a "mini" kit with my "Shark" mini vac in my truck all the time.  Works great.

Here's an example of a kit;

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BSJCLY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## trog100 (May 26, 2008)

i use a big compressed air can.. i recon they call it a compressor.. and a medium paint brush.. and soapy water for the fan blades when they get really cruddy.. as they do after a few months..

a quick blast is a quick blast.. but after xxxx time the whole lot needs taking apart for a real clean.. assuming it dont get replaced every week..

trog


----------



## wolf2009 (May 27, 2008)

can i use a hair dryer like this


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (May 27, 2008)

HPA tank for a paintball marker with a remote line


----------



## smig (May 27, 2008)

I use the air compressor used for inflating traveling beds.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 27, 2008)

smig said:


> I use the air compressor used for inflating traveling beds.



can u point me out to one selling online ?

also can i use a hair dryer like this


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

I use stockings to keep the air out and a paint brush to clean it out.


----------



## Black Panther (May 27, 2008)

Are all paintbrushes 'safe'? I mean most of them are of nylon/synthetic material, wouldn't that cause static build-up on the pcb's?


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 27, 2008)

thats why i use a blusher brush that you use for make up, a good quality one uses soft hair/bristles of some kind.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 27, 2008)

I just use my dad's air compressor.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 27, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I just use my dad's air compressor.



what kind of air compressor ? 

PLZ Someone answer my question if i can use a hair dryer ?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Are all paintbrushes 'safe'? I mean most of them are of nylon/synthetic material, wouldn't that cause static build-up on the pcb's?



I am a static freak.  I build my computers on the grass outside to make sure I am grounded.  Trust me, it is VERY safe.  There is not static build up.  I love this method, and have used it forever.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 27, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am a static freak.  I build my computers on the grass outside to make sure I am grounded.  Trust me, it is VERY safe.  There is not static build up.  I love this method, and have used it forever.



ya me too a static freak , i too take the computer down to the ground floor to clean it or build it.

But plz , can i use a hair dryer ?


----------



## largon (May 27, 2008)

I'd think a hair dryer likely couldn't produce air flow strong enough to move as much dust as compressed air.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

Don't bother with the hair dryer.  Air compressors aren't that cheap, but in the long run, you will save your money over buying cans of compressed air.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=253750-70-C2002-WK&lpage=none
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=1174-1126-KBA50500AV&lpage=none

You may be able to find a compressor similar to the one I linked for less money at a Wal-Mart, or a store similar to that.


----------



## jammy86 (May 27, 2008)

Vacuum cleaners shouldnt really be used as the rapid air-flow can cause static build up.

Saying that I never care about static, just make sure you keep one hand on the metal. if your using a vacuum just dont hold it on it for a long period of time, ideally compressed air in a can or from a compressor (workshop tools) is best but blowing through a straw (watch out for gob though) will work too.

JAmes.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Don't bother with the hair dryer.  Air compressors aren't that cheap, but in the long run, you will save your money over buying cans of compressed air.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=253750-70-C2002-WK&lpage=none
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=1174-1126-KBA50500AV&lpage=none
> ...



I didn't notice, but the air compressor already comes with a blow-gun.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Just buy a paint brush and call it a day!  It works, cost about $5, and lasts forever.  Also has other uses such as a hair brush or to paint!  WOW!


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 27, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> ya me too a static freak , i too take the computer down to the ground floor to clean it or build it.
> 
> But plz , can i use a hair dryer ?


Yes and No.

Yes you can use a hairdryer, but you need one that has no static. These are difficult to find. #1, not plastic, #2, not "ionic", #3, some form of grounding required.

The best bet is to find a METAL hairdryer. That is bound to be safe (ie grounded). Next time you get your hair cut, look at their hairdryers. Make sure it isnt "chrome.look plastic". If metal, ask the brand/supplier. It will have the 3rd pin of the socket connected to ground (earth).  You may have a difficulty in the States. Grounding/earthing is a disaster in that country which is whay everyone always gets small shocks, and why, for safety reasons, its good they are on 120v, not 230v like Europe, RoW.

A vacuum cleaner is also OK, but, #1 it must NOT be plastic tube/nozzle, the plastic nozzle quickly becomes charged, esp. if rubbed against a carpet. #2 it must be grounded.

*****

I use a vacuum cleaner. It is the type with a METAL tube extension. It has a plastic nose-end. I remove the nose-end. I turn on the vacuum on low. I touch the metal tube against the metal case of the PC. Now all is at the SAME *potential*. SUCK


----------



## ktr (May 27, 2008)

I use a electric yard blower, cleans my rig in like 2 seconds.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 27, 2008)

If you use a compressor, make sure you have a water catch because water builds up inside the tank, and is usually shot out slightly along with the air.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> If you use a compressor, make sure you have a water catch because water builds up inside the tank, and is usually shot out slightly along with the air.



Good thinking!  Usually the water is the first thing to come out.  A cheap in line dryer will deffinitely help.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 27, 2008)

ktr said:


> I use a electric yard blower, cleans my rig in like 2 seconds.



wow , doesn't that have too much force ? 

tried that yesterday and it said max air upto 215mph , so i was scared to do it and didn't do it in the end .


----------



## laszlo (May 27, 2008)

you can build your own air compressor

you need a compresor from a refrigerator (easy to find from a used one)) a few tubes and a small tank (a fire extinguisher one can keep 7 atm. depend ..) a over-pressure valve and that's all


----------



## ktr (May 27, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> wow , doesn't that have too much force ?
> 
> tried that yesterday and it said max air upto 215mph , so i was scared to do it and didn't do it in the end .



I never had a problem, and mine blows around 265mph (I have one of those huge craftsman shop vac with a detachable blower). Just make sure you hold the fan down, then blow. The high velocity might ruin the fans.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 27, 2008)

ktr said:


> I use a electric yard blower, cleans my rig in like 2 seconds.



lmao so how's the rest of the house make out? seems like it'd be dust city all the way down the hall. lol though i have to say I'm quite tempted to try it, just for the sheer overkill of the process.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2008)

ktr said:


> Just make sure you hold the fan down, then blow. The high velocity might ruin the fans.



yes, a very good point. Especially if they spin backwards, that can easily ruin fans.


----------



## btarunr (May 28, 2008)

Sometimes an old toothbrush helps go under fan-blades where it's difficult sending a paint-brush. As for blowing, both hair-dryer and vaccum cleaner (in blow mode) can cause static charge build-up, there's no guarantee on the moisture content of the air they blow (while branded compresed-air cans are moisture-free). So it's left to dusting using a fur-brush (that most use for cleaning furniture). Just that you should be extra careful and grounded. You can use cotton ear-buds for heatsinks.


----------



## MKmods (May 28, 2008)

I use one of these
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41712
fill it at the gas station for free, lasts a LONG time. 

PS: using a water filter on the outlet is recommended (either disposable or stand alone)
http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/jlmdd1008-2.html
http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/motorguard/SGmotorguard.html


----------



## ktr (May 28, 2008)

Well the key thing is to do it out side or in the garage...not in the home. The reason why you don't want the fans to spin is that it will act like a generator, and create electricity, which in result might (but not likely) ruin something.


----------



## niko084 (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Good thinking!  Usually the water is the first thing to come out.  A cheap in line dryer will deffinitely help.



Always, I use an aircompressor also, along with a very soft paint brush, not the plastic or nylon ones. These paint brushes will cost a few extra dollars but are really nice for getting a lot of the hard caked dust off fans and such.

Water and oil are things to watch out for though, I always hit my air not facing the computer once quick to clear the lines first just in case.


----------



## smig (May 28, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> can u point me out to one selling online ?




just go into any out door store and find one of these small air compressor.
works like charm.
strong enough to blow the dust away, but not too strong to blow any other part.

shouldn't cost more then 20 US$


----------

